# Help with choosing surround processor (McIntosh or Anthem)



## L1977

I am interested in these two models from McIntosh and Anthem:

McIntosh MX-121
Anthem AVM 50v 3D

I havn´t listened on either of them, since there is no retailer near where I live that demo these.. But if there is anyone on this forum that own one of these or have listened to them, maybe both or one of them, help with decision would be greatly appreciated.

I know they are in different price ranges, but that doesnt matter to me. I mostly use my current Sunfire TGP-401 for Home Theater, but I want my future processor to sound great in stereo music listening too. I have a Meridian G55 Amplifier and MK Sound 950THX speaker system.

//Lennie


----------



## Peter Loeser

If budget is no concern, I think it will be tough to beat the McIntosh in terms of pure sound and build quality. The MX-121 has a better set of features than the Anthem anyway. I have not personally heard a system with the MX-121, but I've heard enough McIntosh gear to know it would be my choice between the two (assuming I had the cash).

Without a local retailer, how do you plan to acquire either one?


----------



## tonyvdb

May I ask your reasoning for going with either the McIntosh or Anthem?


----------



## L1977

Peter Loeser said:


> If budget is no concern, I think it will be tough to beat the McIntosh in terms of pure sound and build quality. The MX-121 has a better set of features than the Anthem anyway. I have not personally heard a system with the MX-121, but I've heard enough McIntosh gear to know it would be my choice between the two (assuming I had the cash).
> 
> Without a local retailer, how do you plan to acquire either one?


Good to know, but it would be great to have a demo-listen. I live in Sweden on the south part of the country. And there is online dealers in Sweden and a shop in denmark that sells mcintosh and anthem. If I want either one, I can order it through a shop nearby. They can usually import or order anything in the A/V circuit. I am thinking of going over to Denmark to listen.

Have you heard the Anthem also? I have read alot of good things about it.


----------



## L1977

tonyvdb said:


> May I ask your reasoning for going with either the McIntosh or Anthem?


I want to go a few steps up from Sunfire, so I have researched what´s out there in the processor world that I find attractive, and I have a feeling that Anthem is a huge step forward from Sunfire, but with a similar sound image. And I just love the way McIntosh processors look. They are great with music also, so that´s why I became interested in that brand. 

The problem is that there is not alot of people out there on the internet that owns these two models, so it´s hard to gather info from real users...


----------



## tonyvdb

Nothing wrong with that reasoning, Sunfire is not the most reliable out there either and has had some issues. Its too bad because Bob carvers designs were once known to be at the top.
Have you considered something from Integra as well?


----------



## Peter Loeser

L1977 said:


> Good to know, but it would be great to have a demo-listen. I live in Sweden on the south part of the country. And there is online dealers in Sweden and a shop in denmark that sells mcintosh and anthem. If I want either one, I can order it through a shop nearby. They can usually import or order anything in the A/V circuit. I am thinking of going over to Denmark to listen.
> 
> Have you heard the Anthem also? I have read alot of good things about it.


As with McIntosh, I have heard other models from the brand, but not the specific ones you are interested in. Based on my general impressions of both, the McIntosh is the better option overall in my opinion, considering sound quality, build quality, features, looks, etc. I have owned McIntosh equipment but not Anthem. Anthem makes a great product, and either of these would be a good choice.

I hate to sound practical, but unless you have much more sensitive hearing than me (which may very well be the case) I don't know that you'll notice a big difference between the two processors. Nothing like the difference between two brands of speakers. Given that the list price on both is pretty similar, I would chose the one that has the specs and features you like best. I doubt you'll be disappointed by either one. If that means choosing the one that looks better, than go for it. McIntosh gear is gorgeous :bigsmile:


----------



## L1977

tonyvdb said:


> Nothing wrong with that reasoning, Sunfire is not the most reliable out there either and has had some issues. Its too bad because Bob carvers designs were once known to be at the top.
> Have you considered something from Integra as well?


Yeah, I totally agree! I have contacted Sunfire support a few times recently about settings in the processor, and after a long time I get an answer to look through the manual. One time they just send me a PDF-file of the manual!?? :gulp: And I have tired of their processors ( I have owned a few), that is usually out of date tech wise when they come out. Like the model I have now, there is no sound via HDMI and the picture quality when running through the processors video chip is bad. No on-screen display via HDMI... 

And I have had a repeated issue with these processors, in my opinion anyway, that the sound coming from the center channel and especially the speech is very low. So I have to calibrate the center channel higher than the other channels. If I calibrate the channels equally in volume, when there is loud sound effects, it´s much louder than the speech volume level, and I have trouble listening to the speech at that level.. So no more Sunfire for me! I want a processor that is equally balanced in output on all channels. And is greater of managing levels. 

I borrowed an Integra once to try out, but it wasn´t for me, I want greater dynamics and detail soundwise. Maybe I am a little picky!


----------



## L1977

Peter Loeser said:


> As with McIntosh, I have heard other models from the brand, but not the specific ones you are interested in. Based on my general impressions of both, the McIntosh is the better option overall in my opinion, considering sound quality, build quality, features, looks, etc. I have owned McIntosh equipment but not Anthem. Anthem makes a great product, and either of these would be a good choice.
> 
> I hate to sound practical, but unless you have much more sensitive hearing than me (which may very well be the case) I don't know that you'll notice a big difference between the two processors. Nothing like the difference between two brands of speakers. Given that the list price on both is pretty similar, I would chose the one that has the specs and features you like best. I doubt you'll be disappointed by either one. If that means choosing the one that looks better, than go for it. McIntosh gear is gorgeous :bigsmile:


I hear you, you make a good point! But I have to find a way to listen to both brands, even if they are different models within the brand, I can still make out what sound they produce and make a decision that way. It´s hard to choose a processor when you have no option of listening to it nearby or read just a few reviews. The taste in sound is always so different between people. I remember reading a lot of great reviews of an old Marantz model, and I borrowed it and tried it out at home, but it was not for me. I didn´t like the sound, even though it got a full score in performance of producing sound.....

But as you say, I will probably choose the McIntosh, because there is no other processor that is that good looking, if I like the sound that is..... :bigsmile:


----------



## Peter Loeser

L1977 said:


> I hear you, you make a good point! But I have to find a way to listen to both brands, even if they are different models within the brand, I can still make out what sound they produce and make a decision that way. It´s hard to choose a processor when you have no option of listening to it nearby or read just a few reviews. The taste in sound is always so different between people. I remember reading a lot of great reviews of an old Marantz model, and I borrowed it and tried it out at home, but it was not for me. I didn´t like the sound, even though it got a full score in performance of producing sound.....
> 
> But as you say, I will probably choose the McIntosh, because there is no other processor that is that good looking, if I like the sound that is..... :bigsmile:


Marantz makes excellent gear but I, like yourself, did not fall in love with the sound as others have. It can definitely be tricky to choose audio components based on the opinions of others. Hopefully you can find a way to audition both models side-by-side. Any other comparison would not be fair.


----------



## L1977

Peter Loeser said:


> Marantz makes excellent gear but I, like yourself, did not fall in love with the sound as others have. It can definitely be tricky to choose audio components based on the opinions of others. Hopefully you can find a way to audition both models side-by-side. Any other comparison would not be fair.


Thank´s! I´ll let you know when the time comes. :T


----------



## bkeeler10

One thing to consider is that the Anthem would have the well-respected ARC room correction system. That would probably make a bigger difference in the sound than the difference between the two with no EQ. And if you're not a fan of or believer in room correction in general, note that ARC has quite a bit of flexibility and user input, including the option to restrict EQ to the lower frequencies (which every room and system need to some extent). Just a thought.


----------



## L1977

bkeeler10 said:


> One thing to consider is that the Anthem would have the well-respected ARC room correction system. That would probably make a bigger difference in the sound than the difference between the two with no EQ. And if you're not a fan of or believer in room correction in general, note that ARC has quite a bit of flexibility and user input, including the option to restrict EQ to the lower frequencies (which every room and system need to some extent). Just a thought.


The thouhgt have crossed my mind!  But I have to listen to both first and then decide, even if audyssey is not as good as arc, it will help with room eq. But on the other hand, I have always surrendered to manual calibrating with an spl-meter instead of the automatic eq in the processors I´ve owned. But they have not had as good eq as these two processors have.


----------



## joysjane

Hey Shackster...

Should you find an upgrade/replacement for your TGP I would probably be interested in purchasing it, should you choose to put it up for sale.

I'm looking for the match to my TGA-7401. Wouldn't use it for any processing. Just as a preamp/switching piece. I don't decode with my present Krell Processor, my disc players do that for me, and am looking for the match. I'm just using my present processor as a place to combine my front-end inputs and just switch & volume control w/them.

Just thought I would throw that out to you.


Skip


----------

